# New  pen turning book out.



## PenWorks (Sep 26, 2006)

Just a heads up there is a new pen turning book out.
" The Pen Turners Workbook" 2nd Ed. by Barry Gross.
I think it is a great value for only 15.00. 125 pages heavy thick paper stock ALL color, great photos, covers different things like segmenting, crosses, stars & stripes pen and other good stuff. Pretty good book for the beginer to the advance pen turner. This is Barry's third book, I haven't seen his others, but this one is nice !


----------



## leatherjunkie (Sep 26, 2006)

where did you find this book?


----------



## PenWorks (Sep 26, 2006)

I would say at your local wood store or you can contact,,,,
Barry Gross www.bgartforms.com  or the publisher  www.foxchapelpublishing.com  

I recieved mine, courtesty of Barry [] They are hot off the press and may have not made the distibution points yet.

Edit- Just saw it on the publishers web site


----------



## leatherjunkie (Sep 26, 2006)

I just found it at amazon.com, and ordered it.
so should be in mail today[].

thanks for the heads up.

seems like i have more books on my crafts than tools sometimes.
but you just cant have enough information.
each book seams to have different ways of doing stuff and is helpfull to me.


----------



## kruger (Sep 26, 2006)

Have you read this book?

What do you think about ?

Froggy


----------



## PenWorks (Sep 26, 2006)

I have not read the book yet. (arrived yesterday) Just glanced at the subject matter and photos. But I did pick up a thing or two I didn't know by just glancing. For the 15.00 I think you can't go wrong on it. JMO []


----------



## alamocdc (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PenWorks_
> <br />I have not read the book yet. (arrived yesterday) Just glanced at the subject matter and photos. But I did pick up a thing or two I didn't know by just glancing. For the 15.00 I think you can't go wrong on it. JMO []



Thanks for letting us know about this, Anthony!

BTW, I just picked it up here for $13.06 including shipping.


----------



## PenWorks (Sep 26, 2006)

Billy, that is not the one, it is "2nd Edition" 
I just looked at the cover and it is different.


----------



## kruger (Sep 26, 2006)

It is less expensive, but it is the first edition.
It appears that in the edition 2006 there are more details especially
on the segmentation


----------



## 2bgross (Sep 26, 2006)

If anyone has any questions concerning my new book please feel free to contact me.  Thanks - Barry


----------



## alamocdc (Sep 26, 2006)

Dang!!! And I thought I was cutting a fat hog. It's too late to cancel, so I guess I'm stuck with the old one.[]


----------



## Ligget (Sep 26, 2006)

Barry, I have mine ordered via Amazon.co.uk. You made such a great job on the last book that I couldn`t miss a new one.[]


----------



## PenWorks (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by alamocdc_
> <br />Dang!!! And I thought I was cutting a fat hog.  []



You know what they say about Fat Hogs....they get Slaughtered []


----------



## ed4copies (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PenWorks_
> <br />I have not read the book yet. (arrived yesterday) Just glanced at the subject matter and photos. But I did pick up a thing or two I didn't know by just glancing. For the 15.00 I think you can't go wrong on it. JMO []



Once again, I am forced to paraphrase for Anthony.

"Of course, I didn't read the book, but I looked at the pictures!!!"




And to think he could have been perusing _Playboy!!!_[][][]
POOR Anthony!!!!  Pictures of pens are turning him..........(never mind)[V][V][V]


----------



## PenWorks (Sep 26, 2006)

[] [] LOL [] 
Ed, maybe that's why I never learned to spell ! 
I just always had more fun looking at the pictures []
I still kept my Playboy subscription [8D]
Just glad I didn't have Virgil for a teacher, I don't think I could have 
skated in his class. All day he has been talking formulas & calculations []


----------



## leatherjunkie (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by alamocdc_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



this book is the first book that i bought for penturning.
got that book before i found this penturning website.
that book has some good information in it and i still refere to it from time to time.
as i have said before in this post its always good to have books for information. because you can pick up a tip from each book that that you will use.


----------



## kruger (Sep 27, 2006)

hello Barry,
and i can have a dedication

Froggy[][][]


----------



## ctEaglesc (Sep 27, 2006)

Anthony-
I'd be interested in reading a review of this book once you have read it.


----------



## scubaman (Sep 27, 2006)

I posted a brief review of the book on yahoo http://groups.yahoo.com/group/penturners/message/81085

As far as where to get it:  You can get it from BB, or book stores, or directly from Barry www.bgartforms.com . If you get it from Barry directly you can get it autographed


----------



## ctEaglesc (Sep 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by scubaman_
> <br />I posted a brief review of the book on yahoo http://groups.yahoo.com/group/penturners/message/81085
> 
> As far as where to get it:  You can get it from BB, or book stores, or directly from Barry www.bgartforms.com . If you get it from Barry directly you can get it autographed


Scubaman I read your review, but what I didn't see was any information that could not be derived from other sources.
Would you call this book a "compilation of ideas" that are already available?


----------



## scubaman (Sep 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ctEaglesc_
> Scubaman I read your review, but what I didn't see was any information that could not be derived from other sources.
> Would you call this book a "compilation of ideas" that are already available?


Absolutely.  There is no new ground there, typically books do not break new ground.  Anybody hanging out in one of the online fora for a length of time will not gain a lot of new knowledge in the book.  I think it's a very good place to get started, a book to recommend to a new pen turner.  I don't think it's for you, eagle ;-)


----------



## ctEaglesc (Sep 27, 2006)

Hey!
I resent that!
I still consider myself a newbie.
(I just use ignorance as a motivator)


----------



## TBone (Sep 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by alamocdc_
> <br />Dang!!! And I thought I was cutting a fat hog. It's too late to cancel, so I guess I'm stuck with the old one.[]



Just to make him feel better, I'll post this .  Billy, I followed your post and bought it too.   So you're not alone, but it is your fault we got the wrong edition.  [][]


----------



## scubaman (Sep 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ctEaglesc_
> <br />Hey!
> I resent that!
> I still consider myself a newbie.
> (I just use ignorance as a motivator)


What I meant is you hang out here and are thus 'connected' to all sorts of information.  We all will always continue to learn (I hope). I don't consider myself a newbie, having done this for a dozen years or so, but I sure hope my penturning is still evolving. Usually, a book such as this is a reference, a collection of existing information, prepared in a nice way.  Don't forget - there are DEFINITELY people in this hobby who are NOT in cyberspace!

One thing the book is lacking is a section on finishing.  Barry uses mostly stabilized blanks, and just polishes and adds a friction finish.  Knowing that the most-asked question in this hpbby is about finish, I think a separate chapter might have been a good idea.  Maybe 3rd edition []  Or, bundle it with Russ's DVD []


----------

